# What kind of photography would people want from a arts/craft show?



## krizn (Jun 4, 2012)

My dad makes wooden toys so we already have booths at most craft shows. My dad is volunteering to sell some of my photography for me. What kind of thing would you suggest having at a craft show.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jun 4, 2012)

Hard to say, but it seems to me that flowers, sunsets and cute cats and dogs are usually the ones that people put up for sale.  I really don't know how much sells though.


----------



## snowbear (Jun 4, 2012)

Are there any specialty/attractions in your area?  I live the in Chesapeake Bay region so lighthouses and other nautical subjects are popular.


----------



## gsgary (Jun 4, 2012)

Lets see what you have got


----------



## krizn (Jun 4, 2012)

I live in the Midwest so there isn't much of a nautical demand. I guess I could shoot the older tractors and different farm elements. Though that doesn't really seem like something the crafting crowd would purchase.


----------



## Designer (Jun 4, 2012)

abstract


----------



## rexbobcat (Jun 4, 2012)

Yeah, I would assume abstract and detail stuff.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 4, 2012)

Hop into the car and take a trip outside of the area that's already so familiar to everyone who will be at the show.


----------



## spacefuzz (Jun 4, 2012)

Do some research on other shows in your area and see what is there.


----------



## mishele (Jun 4, 2012)

I would say you see a lot of Still Lifes at craft shows.
35 Superb Examples of Still Life Photography | Inspiration


----------



## morganza (Jun 4, 2012)

imagemaker46 said:


> Hard to say, but it seems to me that flowers, sunsets and cute cats and dogs are usually the ones that people put up for sale.  I really don't know how much sells though.



I agree, things like that would be most popular.


----------



## Steve5D (Jun 4, 2012)

My brother has done a few shows in northern Florida (Jacksonville/St./ Augustine), and he's found it to be a tough road.

He's an amazing photographer. People would come into his booth, and you could tell that their reactions to his work were genuine. Positive comments were plentiful and traffic was steady.

Sales, however, were not.

The one show I worked with him; some music and arts festival in St. Augustine, his biggest sellers were butterflies, and by a pretty wide margin.

I haven't done anything out here (San Diego), but I'd like to. The problem is I just don't know what to go with, subject-wise.

Essentially, you're trying to figure out what's going to fit the decor of homes you've never seen. If you're going to matte your prints, I'd go with only white or black (matches everything). Beyond that, I think it's a pretty significant crap shoot...


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 5, 2012)

krizn said:


> My dad makes wooden toys so we already have booths at most craft shows. My dad is volunteering to sell some of my photography for me. What kind of thing would you suggest having at a craft show.



Something crafty. You can really only present one type of photography, YOURS.


----------

